# New Foster dog at my house



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone! Just wanted to introduce you to a new foster at our house.

His name is Cadbury. He is a 5 y/o chocolate hav. Such pretty coloring. He is just a sweetheart and ready for a new "forever" family.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, what a cutie! I'm sure he'll get a special family-how could you resist that sweet face?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he is a cutie!!...someone will take him quickly I'm sure! Looks like he made a friend in that first picture!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess that pic answers the "is he good with kids" question. ound: what a couple of cuties!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable and love his name!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks like a happy boy!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

super cute!!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

what an adorable pup! and thank you for being a foster pup-parent! as a recent adopter of an HRI pup, I know what an amazing job the foster families do when it comes to getting these pups ready for their fur-ever homes, and picking the right family!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Kim, keep up the great work, keep us posted.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

What a cutie! One dog is enough for me else I would be tempted to sign up to adopt him.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Moe's Gram said:


> Hi Everyone! Just wanted to introduce you to a new foster at our house.
> 
> His name is Cadbury. He is a 5 y/o chocolate hav. Such pretty coloring. He is just a sweetheart and ready for a new "forever" family.


Cadbury is too adorable. Are you fostering him for HALO or another rescue organization? Have you fostered other dogs in the past?

Thank you for taking such good care of this puppy. It would be hard for me to let him go to his forever family. You must be very strong. :thumb:


----------

